# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  भारतीय आचार-मुरब्बे-चटनी

## bestall555

:Tiranga:  इस सूत्र में आने वाले पाठको से मेरा अनुरोध है की भारतीय परम्परा के अनुरूप  आचार-मुरब्बे-चटनी बनाने की विधियाँ पोस्ट करें जिससे विश्वस्तर  पर इसका विस्तार हो सके और लोग अचारों मुरब्बे-चटनियों के लाजवाब जायकेदार स्वाद का लुत्फ़ उठा सकें ......:pointlol:

----------


## jakee

कमाल हो गया भाई इतना समय हो गया अभी तक किसी ने भी जवाब नही दिया
अरे कोई तो आचार-मुरब्बे-चटनीकी विधि बताये
मै बहुत समय से इन विधियो का इतज़ार कर रहा हू

----------


## Juicelicker7920

इन्तेज़ार करें जाकी जी. भुत जल्द आपको कुछ विधियां बताऊंगा..

----------


## av_39

कब तक इतज़ार करना है:question: :BangHead:

----------


## sangita_sharma

दोस्तों सादा आम का आचार तो हुं सभी अपने घरों में खाते ही हे आज आपके लिए प्रस्तुत हे कुछ नई अचार बनाने की विधिया--
शिमला मिर्ची का अचार --
२ किलो शिमला मिर्ची ,२ बड़े चम्मच हल्दी पाउडर ,४ बड़े चम्मच राय (पिली )२ बड़े अदरक के टुकड़े किसे हुए १०० ग्राम हरी मिर्चें ४ बड़े चम्मच साबुत धनिया सेक कर रखा हुआ ३ बड़े चम्मच सोंफ ३ बड़े चम्मच इमली का गुदा १  लसन पिसा हुआ नामक  स्वाद के अनुसार १ चम्मच एसिटिक असिड और १/२ किलो सरसों का तेल 
विधि--शिमला मिर्ची को धो कर हवा में सुखा ले और ४ टुकड़ों में काट लो नामक हल्दी और पीसी हुई राय को मिला कर रखो 
सारे मसाले हलके भुन कर पिस कूट कर तयार कर ले कढ़ाही में तेल गरम कर के सारे मसाले सेक ले और शिमला मिर्ची मिला दे 
अब आंच से उतार कर एसिटिक असिड डाल दे और कांच या चीनी के बर्तन में भर कर रखे

----------


## sangita_sharma

पायनापल का अचार 
सामग्री-- १ माध्यम आकर का प्य्नापल छोटे टुकड़े में काटा हुआ ,२ बड़े चम्मच सरसों ,७ लसन की कलियाँ १०-११ लाल मिर्चे (सुखी हुई)१ बड़ा टुकड़ा अदरक किसा हुआ थोड़ी केसर किसी हुई नामक स्वाद के अनुसार १ कप सिरका (विनिगर )
सामग्री -- सरसों लाल मिर्ची लसन अदरक लसन और सिरका मिला कर पिस ले और पायनापल में मिला कर अंत में नामक मिला दे सादे चावल के साथ स्वादिष्ट लगता हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

निम्बू और किशमिश का मीठा  आचार 
सामग्री---१ किलो निम्बू ५०० ग्राम मुनक्का किशमिश (बिज निकल  ले )७०० ग्राम चीनी ३ बड़े चम्मच लाल मिर्च का पावडर १ 1/२ ३ बड़े चम्मच लाल मिर्च का पाउडर १ १/२ कप सिरका २० लसन की कलियाँ (चाहे तो )१ टुकड़ा बारी काटा हुआ अदरक स्वाद के अनुसार नामक 
विधि- सिरका के साथ लसन और अदरक पिस ले निम्बू को ४  भागों में काटे और बिज निकाल ले नामक लगा कर ३ दिन तक धुप में रके फिर १ दिन निम्बू को  सिरके में डूबा कर रखे निम्बू किशमिश अच्छी तरह मिला ले और सिरका व चीनी एक  बर्तन में मिला कर  गेस पर रक्खे (धीमी आंच रखे अब बाकी सारी सामग्री डाल कर १ उबाल आने दे आंच से उतारें और ठंडा होने दे

----------


## av_39

धन्यवाद सीमा जी, और अचार बनाने की विधि बतायें, बारी-२ से अचार फिर मुरब्बे और उसके बाद चटनी की विधि बताईये

----------


## Shri Vijay

*मित्र शिमला मिर्च के आचार के बारे में पहली बार ही पता चला धन्यवाद...+++++*

----------


## R C Sharma

मैं आम का आचार बनाने की विधि जानना चाहता हूँ . कृपया बताएं . धब्यावाद

----------


## calvitf

> मैं आम का आचार बनाने की विधि जानना चाहता हूँ . कृपया बताएं . धब्यावाद


मैंने भी आम काट लिया नमक लगा दिया हल्दी भी डाल दिया अब क्या करें ?

----------


## munnuji11

> दोस्तों सादा आम का आचार तो हुं सभी अपने घरों में खाते ही हे आज आपके लिए प्रस्तुत हे कुछ नई अचार बनाने की विधिया--
> शिमला मिर्ची का अचार --
> २ किलो शिमला मिर्ची ,२ बड़े चम्मच हल्दी पाउडर ,४ बड़े चम्मच राय (पिली )२ बड़े अदरक के टुकड़े किसे हुए १०० ग्राम हरी मिर्चें ४ बड़े चम्मच साबुत धनिया सेक कर रखा हुआ ३ बड़े चम्मच सोंफ ३ बड़े चम्मच इमली का गुदा १  लसन पिसा हुआ नामक  स्वाद के अनुसार १ चम्मच एसिटिक असिड और १/२ किलो सरसों का तेल 
> विधि--शिमला मिर्ची को धो कर हवा में सुखा ले और ४ टुकड़ों में काट लो नामक हल्दी और पीसी हुई राय को मिला कर रखो 
> सारे मसाले हलके भुन कर पिस कूट कर तयार कर ले कढ़ाही में तेल गरम कर के सारे मसाले सेक ले और शिमला मिर्ची मिला दे 
> अब आंच से उतार कर एसिटिक असिड डाल दे और कांच या चीनी के बर्तन में भर कर रखे


धन्यवाद स्लिसीमाजी शिमला मिर्ची के अचार की विधि बताने हेतु,
मेरी सुखदायिनी को बहुत पसन्द है

----------


## mahaanindia

चटखारेदार अचार
सामग्री : 1 किलो कैरी, 1 कप शक्कर, 1 टेबल स्पून भुना पिसा जीरा, 1 टेबल स्पून पिसी काली मिर्च, 2 टेबल स्पून पिसी लाल मिर्च, 1 टेबल स्पून पिसी हल्दी, 5-6 टेबल स्पून नमक। विधि : सर्वप्रथम कैरी को छीलकर टुकड़े कर लें। इन टुकड़ों में नमक एवं हल्दी मिलाकर दिन भर रख दें। अगले दिन इसमें चीनी मिला कर काँच के जार में भरकर धूप में रखें। इसे रोज चलाएँ। जब चीनी घुल जाए तब मसाले मिलाकर 1-2 दिन और धूप दिखाएँ। आम का बिना तेल का यह अचार खाने में स्वादिष्ट लगता है।

----------


## mahaanindia

आम की लौंजी 
सामग्री : कच्चा आम बारिक कटा = 1 कप , चीनी = 5 चम्मच , सौंफ = ½ चम्मच , कलौंजी = ¼ चम्मच , हल्दी पाउडर  = ¼ चम्मच , हिंग = 1 चुटकी , तेल = 2 चम्मच , नमक = स्वादानुसार । विधि : एक बर्तन में 5 कप पानी उबालें | उसमें नमक ,हल्दी ,3चम्मच चीनी व आम डाल कर 10 मिनट के लिए रख दें |फिर इसे छान लें | एक बर्तन में 2 चम्मच तेल गरम करें | इसमें सौंफ,कलोंजी ,हिंग डाल कर भुनें | अब इसमें नमक , बाकी चीनी व आम डाल कर कुछ देर भुनें | आग से उतार कर गरम या ठंडा पुरी या पराठे के साथ परोसें |

----------


## mahaanindia

हल्दी का आचार
सामग्री: कच्ची हल्दी = 200 ग्राम , सौंफ = 2 चम्मच , कलौंजी = 2 चम्मच , मेथी दाना = 2 चम्मच , राई = 2 चम्मच , मिर्च = 2 चम्मच , काली मिर्च = 1 चम्मच , नमक = स्वादानुसार , तेल = आवश्यकतानुसार । विधि: हल्दी धोकर सुखा लें व छील कर काट लें । सारे मसालों को दरदरा पीस लें ।कटी हल्दीमें सारे मसाले डाल कर मिलाएं।इसे जार में डाल कर उपर से गुनगुना तेल डाल दें । तेल अचार से एक इंच उपर तक रहे। 5-6 दिन में अचार तैयार हो जाएगा ।

----------


## mahaanindia

हरी मिर्च का अचार     
सामग्री: हरी मिर्च -200 ग्राम , नीबू का रस – 1/2 कप , सौफ – 50 ग्राम , राई – 5 ग्राम , लाल मिर्च पाऊडर – 1 चम्मच , मेथी – 1/2 चम्मच , सरसों दाना – 1/2 चम्मच , भुना ज़ीरा पाऊडर – 2 चम्मच , नमक: स्वाद अनुसार , सरसों का  तेल – 3 चम्मच । विधि: सरसों के दाने और मेथी को पीस लें। अब इसमे लाल मिर्च, हल्दी, भूना हुआ जीरा, और नमक मिलाएं। हरी मिर्च को पतला-२ काटकर नीबू के रस मे डुबो कर एक घंटे के लिए छोड दें। तेल को हल्का सा गरम करके इस मे सभी मसालें डाल दें। अब इसे नीवू मे डूबी हरी मिर्च मे डालकर अच्छी तरह मिलाएं। इस मिर्च के अचार को शीशे के बोतल मे बंद करके रख दें। आप इसे चार पांच दिन के बाद खा सकते हैं।

----------


## mahaanindia

आंवले का अचार
सामग्री: आंवले – 500 ग्राम, सौफ -1 1/2 चम्मच, मेथी -1 चम्मच, कलोंजी -1 चम्मच,  राई -1 चम्मच, जीरा -1 चम्मच, हींग – 2 चुटकी, लाल मिर्च पाऊडर -1 चम्मच,  नमक – 2 चम्मच, हल्दी पाऊडर -1 चम्मच,  तेल – 2 चम्मच । विधि: हीगं को छोड कर बाकी सारे मसाले भून ले और ठंडा करके पीस लें| आवला धो कर उबाल लें. फिर बडे थाल मे निकाल कर दो-ढाई घंटे धूप मे सूखा लें| एक पैन मे 2 बडे चम्मच तेल गरम करें इसमे पहले हीगं डालें| अब इस मे भूने हुए मसाले और हींग डालें . नमक, मिर्च, और हल्दी मिलाए| धीमी आंच पर 5-6 मिनट पकाकर ठंडा करके साफ शीशे मे डालें| इसे आप दो महीने तक रख सकती है. यह आपके ब्ल्डप्रैशर को ठीक रखता है और ह्र्दय रोगी के लिए भी कम तेल वाला यह अचार उपयुक्त है|

----------


## mahaanindia

नींबू का अचार    
सामग्री :  नीम्बू = 500 ग्राम , सौंफ = 2 चम्मच , अजवायन = 2 चम्मच , लालमिर्च पाउडर = स्वादानुसार , काली मिर्च  पाउडर = 1 चम्मच , चीनी = 300 ग्राम , नमक = 3 चम्मच , काला नमक =1 चम्मच , गरम मसाला = 2 चम्मच , नींबू का रस = 1 चम्मच । विधि : नीम्बू को साफ कर के चार टुकडों में काट लें।उन टुकडों के उपर नमक लगा कर किसी जार में डाल कर 2-3 दिन धूप में रखें। मुलायम होने पर बाकी बचे सारे मसाले व निम्बू का रस मिला कर दोबारा 8-10 दिन के लिए धूप में रख दें । अचार खाने के लिए तैयार हे।

----------

